# Nos. 4 Bulk SMS



## Mpe (Mar 19, 2011)

This may sound stupid but i really need help/advice!!!! ..... I plan to start a bulk sms service in a small population town ... and i was wondering how to acquire all or maybe half of the phone numbers living in that town to send an ads of some kind.. will the operators be willing to sell this information and if they do how much would it cost ... If anybody had any experience in this connection please i need advice as i have nobody to consult in this matter .. all i know is what i had found in the internet ...


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 20, 2011)

Each service provider has a special first four digit for a particular city.

For eg:-

all no starting with 9818 - airtel delhi NCR

all no starting with 9320 - reliance mumbai CDMA

so find out the series of ur city

U R lucky that mobile portability has just begun.

Beforwe sending sms check out the DND list or u may be fined for sending spam to registered DND Numbers.


Best Of Luck!!!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2016)

amalvsp said:


> Hi, i have some database with me. i wants to remove the DND numbers from the list. can anyone help me on that?



If it's in a SQL database, just run some query similar to this:


```
SELECT * FROM PHONE_NOS WHERE DND <> 'FALSE'
```

This should give only those phone numbers that don't have DND active. The query depends on your database schema though.


----------

